# Paint distortion on acrylic tubes



## Chris J (Jun 12, 2013)

Fellow blankmakers,I am painting acrylic tubes with krylon spray paint from Michael's and when I put the PR on over the paint and put it in the pressure pot,when I remove it ,the paint is cracked /distorted and looks terrible.Am I using the wrong paint?I can not powder coat because of acrylic will not stand up to the heat.Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.Chris J


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 12, 2013)

First why can't you powder coat the brass tubes before inserting in the drilled acrylic blank? I think maybe your not letting the paint cure  as most of the users of Krylon  don't have this problem and let the paint cure at least overnight.  Or you might be adding to many drops of kicker to the pr making it hot .


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't have a can of Krylon in front of me, but if you look at the ingredients on your cans label you will likely see one or more of xylene, toluene, benzene.  Those are red flags for me with PR.  I always assume that the styrene in the PR will attack the paint.

I still think that the acrylic craft paint at michaels will work for you (e.g. Delta Ceramcoat).  As long as the PR isn't melting your "acrylic" tube.  

Have you tried casting a small piece of plain tube to make sure it isn't affected by the PR?  Acrylic can be used pretty loosely to describe all sorts of plastics.

Ed


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 12, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> First why can't you powder coat the brass tubes before inserting in the drilled acrylic blank? I think maybe your not letting the paint cure  as most of the users of Krylon  don't have this problem and let the paint cure at least overnight.  Or you might be adding to many drops of kicker to the pr making it hot .



I don't think he is using brass tubes.....


Ed


----------

